# Do you consider aesthetics when contemplating buying a gun?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Many reviews on Youtube mention what they think of the looks of a gun. Is this something you consider when buying a handgun that you plan to use at the range and for self-defense?


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

All I care about is ergonomics.
Does it fit?

AFS


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Does it fit? Ugly girls CAN dance too....!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I'd like to think I don't consider looks, that a gun is a tool and one that I can shoot accurately and comfortably is the only important thing. That said, I know me. I do consider the looks. Some guns, like Glock, are ugly as a mud fence and I don't want them. Some, like a stainless 1911 Commander are darned sexy, and I do want to own them. I think Walther and Sig makes good looking firearms. Though I like my S&W Shield, it's not particularly sexy looking. S&W revolvers are sexier than Ruger revolvers, to my eyes, and though I prefer S&W, Colt revolvers are even sexier. So, I do make buying decisions partially on looks, providing they are good in the other ways as well.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

To some extent, but it is certainly not my primary consideration.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I consider it, but usually let the logical part of my little brain take over, and just buy what I think will shoot accurately and be reliable in my hands.

For example, my eye is immediately drawn to 1911's and S&W revolvers, when I walk into a gun store. But, I have a commander sized 1911 that shoots great, but I've carried it enough to know that I prefer a plastic striker fired pistol, usually in a subcompact .45 or 9mm. I love the beauty and the mechanical crispness of a well built S&W revolver, but they mostly sit in the safe unless I'm introducing a new shooter to firearms, or if I just feel like shooting it at the range.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I do consider aesthetics,,,
If a gun doesn't please my eye I won't buy it.

Bear in mind though,,,
I have three utilitarian guns for carry,,,
So all of my other guns are range toys for my pleasure.

So yeah,,,
I only buy guns I think look good.

Aarond

.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My EDC is a Glock......... so hell no!

GW


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I also care about looks, I actually think the g19 and smaller are tough looking. Never thought the 1911 looked that great, straight grip looks cheap to me. I also am not a fan of a dust cover that tapers up like a PPK or a Sccy. If Hi-point was the best gun ever I could never buy one, not a fan of monster slides. Grips make a big difference with me, I love the shape of Walther and HK grips, and they feel great. My favorite looking gun is alot of people's ugly gun, the Beretta PX4 Storm.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Glock17 said:


> Many reviews on Youtube mention what they think of the looks of a gun. Is this something you consider when buying a handgun that you plan to use at the range and for self-defense?


Yes it is, and I have owned a number of guns because I like the way that they look. I like revolvers because they can look great, if you pick the right one. One of the classiest guns that I have had was a S&W Model 15; it looks great, and works great too.

But, I am flexible, I would choose a Glock without hesitation, because of it reputation. It is an excellent gun, even if it is ugly.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> I also care about looks, I actually think the g19 and smaller are tough looking. Never thought the 1911 looked that great, straight grip looks cheap to me. I also am not a fan of a dust cover that tapers up like a PPK or a Sccy. If Hi-point was the best gun ever I could never buy one, not a fan of monster slides. Grips make a big difference with me, I love the shape of Walther and HK grips, and they feel great. My favorite looking gun is alot of people's ugly gun, the Beretta PX4 Storm.


It's interesting to note how we all feel so completely different about aesthetics. I love that tapered look of a PPK. I've always felt the looks of a 1911 to be the opposite of cheap, to be totally high class, not to mention comfortable and a natural pointing weapon. I think any Beretta is generally good looking, but I detest the controls and the general comfort level. To me, Glocks are a bit pigish like a fat feminist, and I don't like the feel of them. It's all so very personal. If we all felt the same, there would only need to be one handgun. I'm glad there's a variety.



BigHead said:


> Yes it is, and I have owned a number of guns because I like the way that they look. I like revolvers because they can look great, if you pick the right one. One of the classiest guns that I have had was a S&W Model 15; it looks great, and works great too.


Wow, darn right. I love the looks of the S&W Model 15 or the Model 19 which is the same thing in .357. I think my Model 19 might be the sexiest handgun I own.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Aesthetics are always important to me, even when choosing a firearm.
However, I am always aware of Louis Sullivan's maxim: "Form follows function."

Well, Glocks certainly adhere to Sullivan's statement, but still I think that they're as ugly as the warts on a witch.
And they don't feel "right" in my hand, either...not the way a M.1903 or a M1911 does, anyway.

When I still had my leather shop, my somewhat-younger partner liked to corrupt Sullivan's dictum whenever we made a sandal, purse, or belt which featured any sort of decoration. He would say, "Form follows function...until it gets in the way of design."
Raymond Loewy, designer of the Pennsylvania Railroad's iconic GG1 locomotive, and Studebaker's 1952 Champion and 1962 Avanti automobiles, would probably have agreed more with my partner than with Louis Sullivan.
But even Sullivan's buildings featured a good deal of extraneous decor.

Aesthetics are indeed a puzzlement.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think that ANYONE deliberately buys a firearm they think is ugly-looking.

Either they like the looks and they buy it, or they want it bad enough (for whatever reason or reasons) to basically ignore the looks, and they buy it. Occasionally, usually after-the-fact, someone will tell them their gun is ugly, and as "ugly" is primarily a subjective call, for that particular person, they are probably right. But if the buyer/owner likes and wants the performance or capacity or reliability or accuracy enough, less-than-appealing looks can and will be ignored by most folks. 

A "pretty" firearm that can't do what is asked of it, is "pretty useless" in my world.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Personally, if it does not feel good in my hand I will not purchase it..........

Many think the Rhino is an ugly revolver.... I have the 5 inch .357 model.... I like the way they look....
https://www.chiappafirearms.com/p/id/280/product/Rhino-Revolver-50DS.php


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Rhino" is a play on the first name of the owner of the company, and "rhino" also describes the appearance of the gun: Its front sight looks like a rhinoceros's horn, stuck onto its snout.
_Rhinoceros_ means "nose horn" (_rhino_ = nose; _ceros_ = horn).

Like the rhinoceros, the Rhino pistol seems to me to be awfully ugly. So my personal aesthetic sense kicks in.
Form may follow function, but in the case of the Rhino (pistol and animal alike), its function got in the way of its design.
I think that Chiappa finally found a way to deliver a pistol that's uglier than a Glock, and that's quite an accomplishment.

I'm happy that it fits well in your hand.
I wish you only good luck with it, and I certainly hope that its small and fiddly internal parts don't break.
But I couldn't possibly let myself own or use one.

But that's just me.

(However, I think that the way they solved the problem of a thick revolver cylinder is excellent. I note that at least one other revolver maker is copying the Rhino solution.)


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

DJ Niner said:


> if the buyer/owner likes and wants the performance or capacity or reliability or accuracy enough, less-than-appealing looks can and will be ignored by most folks.


I agree with you, my friend, but I will say there are many various firearms which I consider good looking and also which have the performance, capacity, reliability and precision as much as any other handgun. For example, and I don't own one, the Sig P320 has all the above attributes in my eyes. They feel good in the hand. They are very precise. The trigger is very good. If the trigger was as good as the Walther PPQ, I'd have probably bought it. It was a close call. I also think the PPQ is slightly better looking. That's just me. As one gun reviewer said, "It's really hard to miss with the PPQ." I don't know about that, but I shoot as well with it as I do any gun I own, probably better most of the time. I now have close to 5,000 round through it, but during the break in phase, I got good with it faster than any gun I can remember.

It didn't used to be that way. You might find a beautiful gun that shot poorly or a large capacity which was not particularly reliable. Today, it's really quite different. There are comparatively many choices which meet all those needs, so we can fall back on what looks good to us. We don't have to buy ugly to get what we want or need in function.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Blackhawkman said:


> Does it fit? Ugly girls CAN dance too....!


I go for the Intimidation factor also. Glocks look futuristic,,,so do Sig's and Walthers. There's nothing like a BIG exit hole starin a perp in the "pie hole"!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

To me, Glocks just don't look intimidating to me. I guess I've seen them too much as well how so many of the owners and renters look at the public ranges. The other brands are no different in that way,, but the Glocks are so common among newbies you see them so much more. 

I love what you said about a large hole looking at the perp. So true, in my opinion, but not so much in a 9mm. One of the most intimidating views I've seen was a video by Gunblaster. He was ranting about the gangsta types up north talking about their "Nines." He said, "come down here and visit me with your Nine and you'll see this staring at you." At the camera, he was pointing what looked to be a cut down barreled .45 Colt SSA. That muzzle was so near the camera, the hole looked as if you could drive a Volkswagen down it. Then you heard that clickity clack as he eared back the hammer. That was about as intimidating of a display of a handgun as I can remember. LOL


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I buy for feel and functionality.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I was offered a Glock 45 a few years ago and I did not even pick it up. It looked like "it fell from the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down".

Not a big fan of plastic guns. My first one literally stank after a trip to the range.

I'm bigoted towards metal and wood. The 1911 is a masterpiece inside and out. But my S&W's are also good looking in a retro way.

:smt083:watching:


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

A few years ago I strolled into The Evil Pawn Shop,,,
There in the case sat this ugly duckling.










It was used and marked way down,,,
I almost bought it just because of how ugly it was.

Then my better sense took control,,,
I left her for someone else to buy.

Aarond

.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AZdave said:


> I was offered a Glock 45 a few years ago and I did not even pick it up. It looked like "it fell from the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down".
> 
> *Not a big fan of plastic guns.* My first one literally stank after a trip to the range.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you gotta' have both. I wasn't a fan either but over time they grew on me. I think that one of the biggest advantages is that their frames do not have grip panels. Therefore they're not as bulky as metal framed guns, especially the double stacks. I gotta' admit that at one time I swore I'd never buy a Glock due to aesthetics, now I love the damn things, especially the G30. Overall though I think that HK makes the best polymer framed guns. I just wish they made a compact striker fired .45 to add to their VP line. A VP 45 SK.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

aarondhgraham said:


> A few years ago I strolled into The Evil Pawn Shop,,,
> There in the case sat this ugly duckling.


Darn Aarond. I admit it's not petty, but that looks to be the S&W distribution of the Walther Sportwaffen SP22 .22 Caliber target pistol. I looked it up to be sure. This long barreled match version tends to sell around $350-$450 and I've considered one. I think they are as precise as my S&W Model 41 though maybe not the same level of build. As of 2012 the replacement P22 Long Barrel Match is much nicer looking but has been plagued with some problems. I'd avoid for now.

Had I seen one "marked way down," I'd have certainly bought it, ugly or not. In fact, because of what it is, it gets sexier and sexier the more I consider it. LOL I'd really like to try one out some day, if I see one used. I wonder how the trigger is.



desertman said:


> I just wish they made a compact striker fired .45 to add to their VP line. A VP 45 SK.


Now that would be one sweet handgun. I agree.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> Darn Aarond. I admit it's not petty, but that looks to be the S&W distribution of the Walther Sportwaffen SP22 .22 Caliber target pistol. I looked it up to be sure. This long barreled match version tends to sell around $350-$450 and I've considered one. I think they are as precise as my S&W Model 41 though maybe not the same level of build. As of 2012 the replacement P22 Long Barrel Match is much nicer looking but has been plagued with some problems. I'd avoid for now.
> 
> Had I seen one "marked way down," I'd have certainly bought it, ugly or not. In fact, because of what it is, it gets sexier and sexier the more I consider it. LOL I'd really like to try one out some day, if I see one used. I wonder how the trigger is.
> 
> Now that would be one sweet handgun. I agree.


I've got a VP 9 and a VP 40. They make a VP 9 SK but for some reason the don't make a VP 45 SK or even a VP 45. From what I understand is that HK is slow as molasses in bringing new products to market.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Life's too short to own ugly guns !!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

wirenut said:


> Life's too short to own ugly guns !!
> 
> View attachment 14298
> 
> ...


Life is too short to only have 6 or 8 shots. I do love those old S&Ws though!

GW


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

goldwing said:


> Life is too short to only have 6 or 8 shots. I do love those old S&Ws though!
> 
> GW


When facing an angry Cape Buffalo, I'll take this beautiful 2 rounder over someone's plastic 17 round 9mm any day, That's why there are so many choices for so many very different situations and so many opinions. 










Holland and Holland in 500 Nitro Express


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

goldwing said:


> Life is too short to only have 6 or 8 shots. I do love those old S&Ws though!
> 
> GW


You mean life is too short to only have 6 or 8 guns? Don't you?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> When facing an angry Cape Buffalo, I'll take this beautiful 2 rounder over someone's plastic 17 round 9mm any day, That's why there are so many choices for so many very different situations and so many opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beauty, that's for sure, but you've got to be out of your mind to take on an angry Cape Buffalo with a 17 round 9mm plastic fantastic. Just as you'd have to be out of your mind taking out a criminal or band of street thugs with a Holland and Holland in 500 Nitro Express. Not only that it, but how would you conceal it while out in public?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> That is a beauty, that's for sure, but you've got to be out of your mind to take on an angry Cape Buffalo with a 17 round 9mm plastic fantastic. Just as you'd have to be out of your mind taking out a criminal or band of street thugs with a Holland and Holland in 500 Nitro Express. Not only that it, but how would you conceal it while out in public?


I agree and that was my point. There's no one set of rules for all situations.

That is a beautiful rifle. My brother has a Holland and Holland Royal Deluxe in 375 H&H Magnum Belted. I have an old pre-64 Model 70 Safari in 375 H&H with factory Williams Express sights. I'm giving it to my son. I paid only $400 (as I remember) for it at a pawn shop in 1979. I have no clue as to it's value today but probably a lot.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> [About the H&H 500 Nitro Express double rifle:]...you'd have to be out of your mind taking out a criminal or band of street thugs with a Holland and Holland in 500 Nitro Express. Not only that it, but *how would you conceal it while out in public?* [emphasis added]


Maybe one could shove it down the front of one's pants, where it would be hard to distinguish one manly artifact from the other? :yawinkle: :smt083


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...I paid only $400 (as I remember) for it at a pawn shop in 1979. I have no clue as to it's value today but probably a lot.


Today it's worth more than $10,000.00, according to my only reference on the subject. It may be worth closer to $20,000.00.
It's due to inflation, among other things.
But that's a very good return on your investment! (Four to six thousand would be "break even," I think.)


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Beautiful rifle Craigh...! I hope you are keeping that one...? The craftsmanship of those Holland & Holland rifles is extraordinary.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

goldwing said:


> Life is too short to only have 6 or 8 shots. I do love those old S&Ws though!
> 
> GW


Not if you hit what you aim at.

And carry a NY reload.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Today it's worth more than $10,000.00, according to my only reference on the subject. It may be worth closer to $20,000.00.
> It's due to inflation, among other things.
> But that's a very good return on your investment! (Four to six thousand would be "break even," I think.)


My gosh. I'll tell my son. I had no idea. I thought maybe $1000 to $1500 at the most. I remember walking into this country pawn shop in Winter Garden, Fl back in 1979. The owner showed me a rack of rifles and shotguns on consignment from a lady whose husband had died. I spotted that Model 70 right off and as there was no price tag on it, asked him what she wanted. He said he was authorized to consider any reasonable offer and he didn't really know what it was worth. Neither did I. I was fairly broke in those days and had only $400 plus a little in my checking. He accepted it and I walked out with that rifle.

I've only shot it twice at the range and never took it hunting. Nothing in Florida to justify 375 H&H Magnum, but for years I'd read all those articles in Guns Digest about safaris and big bear in Alaska, and I wanted it. I had dreamed of taking one of those Alaskan barge trips down a river to hunt brown bear. I think Jack O'Connor had just died, and I'd read about his barge trip if I remember correctly. Jack O'Connor, Elmer Kieth, Bill Jordan, and Massad Ayoob were some of my heros back then. 375 HH Magnum might have been large for Jack O'Connor but a varmint caliber to Elmer Kieth. LOL So different. Jack O'Connor was responsible for my love of .270 Winchester all these years. While my buddies bought 7mm Magnum for Elk, I stuck with .270. They all felt I was under-gunned. One pal, a Navy pilot, bought a Colt Saur 300 Win Mag for elk. That's a bit of overkill, to me. Believe it or not, he and I went black bear hunting in Northern Minnesota around 1975. He chose a Colt Saur Grand African in .458 Win Mag with a scope (rich dad). He was a tough as nails 5'4" Annapolis grad. Crazy. Today, he still flies for Federal Express and still has those rifles.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Craigh said:


> When facing an angry Cape Buffalo, I'll take this beautiful 2 rounder over someone's plastic 17 round 9mm any day, That's why there are so many choices for so many very different situations and so many opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to go with the .375 Ruger or .416 Remington, they would be easier on my wallet, I think. But, as far as aesthetics go, I don't think that a H&H can be beaten on looks, and the .500 NE is rated at 5,800 foot pounds of Muzzle Energy. JESUS!

https://press.hornady.com/assets/pcthumbs/tmp/1410994454-2017-Standard-Ballistics-Chart.pdf


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Up to recent times I always went with pretty ones but now have 2 ARs and I think I'm gonna get a Glock but I ain't gonna marry an ugly one. Even my 10/22s are walnut and blue.


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

I own a Sig P238, Bersa Thunder 22 and a Walther P22, you bet looks dictate my purchases. Had a Glock 42, great shooter, but it had the sex appeal of dirty underwear, sold it, bought a Ruger SR22.
First i decide on the caliber, then size, then brand, and finally specific model.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Life is too short to shoot ugly guns. That being said, I do own a couple ARs and a Glock but the other 50 are pretty.


----------

